

C++0x - Introduction to some amazing features - perone
http://pyevolve.sourceforge.net/wordpress/?p=1549

======
glimcat
Says "here's a slide deck" and links to Slideshare. Direct link:

[http://www.slideshare.net/perone/c0x-introduction-to-some-
am...](http://www.slideshare.net/perone/c0x-introduction-to-some-amazing-
features)

